# Keeping Bunny warm



## Steph16 (Oct 18, 2010)

So it's starting to get a little cooler outside. I don't keep my heat on when I am not home, cause my heat is retarded. I do live on the top floor of my building, so hot air will rise.

I am just wondering what are some ways to keep my bunny warm in the cooler seasons. I was thinking of putting a warm water bottle thing... but if my bunny is anything like I think he is, he will bite it and I don't want him doing that. 

Will a house that you can buy at the pet store keep him warm?

I do have some towelettes in there with him, but I don't think he understands that they will keep him warm. 

Oh and my bunny is strictly an indoor bunny. Also I do have a NIC add on to his cage, so I do have room to play with.


----------



## tamsin (Oct 19, 2010)

How cool does it get? Even with heat off while you are out I'd be surprised if he needed a heatpad indoors. Rabbits are pretty well insulated by their fur (they have a permanent fur coat on). A box will give him somewhere to cosy up, a cardboard box would be fine though and make a good toy too.


----------



## AquaticRex (Oct 20, 2010)

I use water bottles with warm water. Yes you prolly have to change it a bit but it's cheaper then buying anything. Just use warm water right from the tP then wrap a cloth around it to 1 soak up condensation 2 keep the heat a bit longer. It works for me in a basement so it should work for you.


----------



## elrohwen (Oct 20, 2010)

A rabbit living inside shouldn't need any extra heating. As long as it's warm enough for you to live there (ie over 40 degrees or so) and your pipes aren't bursting, he'll be fine. Remember, he does have a fur coat! Plus, since you live in a building with other units it sounds like your apartment will stay even warmer than a stand alone house would with the heat turned off. 

Just make sure he's out of any drafts, but since you're turning the heat off you probably don't have any windows open ;-)


----------

